# CaribSea Flora Max vs. Eco-Complete



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

They pretty much are the same thing as far as I know. Eco complete just has that special liquid additive in it so it's clean right away.

If your looking for the cheapest, I'd go with FloraMax


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

FloraMax has the same thing, a packet called a BioMagnet or something. Supposed to clean up the dust faster. I used it when I did my 30 gal, seemed to work. In my 10 gallon I bought one bag and the stupid packet was already broken so oh well. It cleared up in no time.

I like FloraMax. Mostly because it is just as good as most stuff out there and it is cheaper and readily available in stores around me.

I will say depending on the plant and the size, it can be a little difficult to get started. I have some really tiny creeping jenny that was difficult to get started. Talking about an inch in height. I have started plenty of other plants without any issues though.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd go with eco complete. Can't beat $16 a bag and free shipping from Petco. Besides it's clean right out the bag unlike flora max I believe might require a rinse


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

DefStatic said:


> FloraMax has the same thing, a packet called a BioMagnet or something. Supposed to clean up the dust faster. I used it when I did my 30 gal, seemed to work. In my 10 gallon I bought one bag and the stupid packet was already broken so oh well. It cleared up in no time.
> 
> I like FloraMax. Mostly because it is just as good as most stuff out there and it is cheaper and readily available in stores around me.
> 
> I will say depending on the plant and the size, it can be a little difficult to get started. I have some really tiny creeping jenny that was difficult to get started. Talking about an inch in height. I have started plenty of other plants without any issues though.


They both have the packet, but eco complete has "floraspore" which I imagine is some sort of mycorriza like organism that helps fix nutrients. Ecocomplete is also made with volcanic rock containing a lot more micro nutrients then floramax. Floramax is essentially a gravel/laterite mix with less available nutrients (from what I understand). That being said, I dont see much a of a difference between them. 

I have both of them in two different tanks and during the first few months or so it does seem that my hygro will root up a bit better in eco complete but thats about the only difference I see with them. I am doing EI light dosing with root tabs and these are both low tech tanks, so there may be other circumstances where you would see a difference, but I dont see a whole lot.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Flora Max looks like crushed up black lava rock to me. I like the look of it but, doubt there's anything special about it. I wonder if it's naturally black or dyed? Anyway, it rinsed clean fairly quickly.


----------

